# Kaufvertrag



## waldy (10 Juli 2008)

Hallo,
ich bin nach suche eine Mini Ven mit 6 oder 7 Sitzten.

Ich habe einen gefunden , bin hin gefahren, angeguckt - das Auto für mich ist OK.

Wir haben mit Verkäufer Kaufvertrag unterschrieben, ich habe 50 eur Einzahlung gemacht.
Auto muss ich am 21.07.08 abholen.

Nun später habe ich es Erfahren, das Auto steht weiter in Internet bei Verkauf.
Ich habe mir dahin noch mal angerufen und nachgefragt - warum verkaufen SIe das Auto weiter?

Verkäufer sagte mir, das wenn jemand kommt und gibt mehr Geld für das Auto, Vk verkauft dann Auto an andere Person .

Tja, ist das Rechtlich ?

gruß waldy


----------



## argv_user (10 Juli 2008)

Moralisch ist das nicht, aber rechtlich bindend ist
wohl das, was in dem Vertrag steht.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (10 Juli 2008)

HalloWaldy.

Sag ihm einfach das du das Auto auch nicht haben willst wenn du ein günstigeres bis zum 21.7. findest und warte ab wie er reagiert..... und sag ihm gleich das er dann die 50 Euro zurückzahlen soll.

Autokauf ist und bleibt ein nebeliges Geschäft..........


----------



## jabba (10 Juli 2008)

waldy schrieb:


> Wir haben mit Verkäufer Kaufvertrag unterschrieben, ich habe 50 eur Einzahlung gemacht.
> Auto muss ich am 21.07.08 abholen.


 
Wenn dort Kaufvertrag steht , und nicht Vorvertrag, sowie die genaue Höhe vom Preis sowie der Tag der Übergabe ist der Kauf bindend.

Du solltest den Verkäufer darauf hinweisen, das im Falle seines Rücktrittes von Dir Schadensersatz gefordert werden kann. Dies sind zum einem die Kosten für die Anfahrt zum Verkäufer. Im extremfall könntest du die Mehrkosten einklagen um ein vergleichbares Auto zu kaufen.

EDIT
Laut BGB schuldest Du im das Geld, und er das Auto


----------



## waldy (15 Juli 2008)

Hallo,
habe Auto am Wochenende endlich abgeholt.
Hat jemand Ahnung von Auto Peugeot 806 ?
Muss man Kleinikeit beseitigen.
gruß waldy


----------



## Rudi (15 Juli 2008)

*Kleinigkeiten beseitigen*

Also die Scheibenwaschanlage könnte ich Dir füllen. Oder sind noch mehr "Kleinigkeiten" ?


----------



## argv_user (15 Juli 2008)

waldy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe Auto am Wochenende endlich abgeholt.
> Hat jemand Ahnung von Auto Peugeot 806 ?
> Muss man Kleinikeit beseitigen.
> gruß waldy




Gegenfragen:

Wie alt ist das Fahrzeug?
Wieviel Kilometer?
Ist das Wartungsheft dabei und ausgefüllt?
Wie lange hat der Wagen noch TÜV?

Schau vor allem regelmäßig nach dem Motorölstand!
Einmal pro Woche, fang aber sofort damit an.


----------



## waldy (15 Juli 2008)

Hallo,
Beschreibung von Auto steht noch in Internet:

http://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/s...ired=NO_DAMAGE_UNREPAIRED&customerIdsAsString

Wartungsheft wurde bis 120 T.Km ausgefüllt.

Nun Schiebetür von Fahrer Seite geht nicht an, Motor von Wischer von hinter geht nicht an, und ein paar Beule oder Dellen, und ein paar kleinichkeit noch.

Sonst Auto fährt Super, mit 6 Person bis 160 Km geht locker auf Autobahn udn Verbrauch auf Autobahn ca. 8 Liter Bensin.

gruß waldy


----------



## argv_user (15 Juli 2008)

Wie gesagt, schau regelmäßig nach dem Ölstand.
Und prüfe mal, wann der Zahnriemen gewechselt werden
muss. Bei 60000km Intervall ist das eventuell schon bald.

Beste Grüße.


----------



## waldy (15 Juli 2008)

Hallo,
Verkäufer sagte, das für diese Motoren Zahnriemen muss man jede 120 Km. wecheln.
Letzte mal Zahnriemen war bei 123.000 gewechselt . Momental auf Tache steht 175.000 Km .

Dann nächste mal muss man bei 240 T.KM wechseln.

gruß waldy


----------



## Ralle (15 Juli 2008)

@Waldy
Frag besser eine Werkstatt. Der Verkäufer ist nicht unbedingt eine sichere Informationsquelle.


----------



## waldy (15 Juli 2008)

Hallo,
habe nach Peugeot Händler angerufen, er hat auch bestätigt , 
jede 120 T.Km oder nach 6-7 Jahren muss man Zahnriemen wechseln.

Schau mal, was verbraucht jetzt das Auto in Stadtverkehr.

gruß waldy


----------



## Zottel (15 Juli 2008)

waldy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Beschreibung von Auto steht noch in Internet:
> 
> http://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/s...ired=NO_DAMAGE_UNREPAIRED&customerIdsAsString
> ...


Meinst du Fensterheber?


> Motor von Wischer von hinter geht nicht an, und ein paar Beule oder Dellen, und ein paar kleinichkeit noch.


Auf den Fensterheber kannst du ja notfalls verzichten. Für beide Sachen bist du ja Elektriker:
- Sicherungen
- Kommt Spannung an?
- Wenn die Motoren trotz Spannung nicht drehen, sind sie wohl kaputt.
Gebrauchte Teile gibt's beim Autoverwerter. Leider ist dort Peugeot nicht so oft zu finden wie VW.
Wenn du wissen willst, wie man die Türverkleidung demontiert oder wie du an den Scheibenwischermotor herankommst, such mal nach einem Schrauber-Forum.
Dort würde ich auch mal fragen ob, Peugeot-Motoren überleben, wenn der Zahnriemen reißt. Bei manchen haut dann der Kolben auf die Ventile und biegt sie krumm, bei anderen ist Platz genug.

Viel Spaß mit dem Auto!


----------



## waldy (15 Juli 2008)

Hallo,



> - Sicherungen


 - sind OK



> - Kommt Spannung an?


 -  nein, und ich suche jetzt Schaltplan, oder Buch von Peugeot .



> Gebrauchte Teile gibt's beim Autoverwerter. Leider ist dort Peugeot nicht so oft zu finden wie VW.


 - das Stimmt, ich habe schon ca. 8 Schrottplätzte angerufen, überall gibt keine Peugeot 806 . Hat nur mir Tipp gegeben , bei Peugeot Händler versuchen die Teile kaufen.

gruß waldy


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 Juli 2008)

Hallo,

der 806 ist doch als Eurovan (Fiat, Peugeot usw.) bekannt,
da würde ich mal in den Foren stöbern, z. B. *hier*.


----------



## waldy (16 August 2008)

Heute ist gutte Wetter:


----------



## waldy (16 August 2008)

Und habe eine Antwort bekommen,
ist in Anhang eingefügt als PDF Datai.

Was meinen SIe, kann man das schon alles vergessen und ich habe keine mehr Chansen was bekommen?

gruß waldy


----------



## Rudi (16 August 2008)

Hallo,
Ohne genauere Details zu kennen kann ich den Verkäufer doch verstehen.
Für 2500 Euro kann ich kein neuwertiges Fahrzeug erwarten.
Mit Mängeln muß man da schon leben.
Ansonsten beim Händler kaufen.


----------



## waldy (16 August 2008)

Hi, na ja,
für 2500 vielleicht ist nicht viel.
Nur ich habe Technisch Tip Top Auto gesucht.

Und wenn ich muss wieder 600 eur investieren , und weiss noch nciht danach , ob Auto wird weiter Gut laufen - na ja.

Normaleweise solche Auto in bessere Zustand kosten ca. 3000-3500 Tausen eurichen.


gruß waldy


----------



## Rudi (16 August 2008)

Kann Dich natürlich auch verstehen. Für mich sind 2500 Euro auch viel Geld. Habe bei solchen Käufen auch schon Pech gehabt und mich geärgert.
Besser hat es ein Millionär da schon. Der muß höchstens die Frauen abwehren.


----------



## SPSKILLER (16 August 2008)

hey waldi,

ich glaub die Dame ist sauer 

Ich würde an deiner Stelle die Kohle abschreiben.
Über die Rechtslage bin ich mir nicht so sicher, aber ich glaube bevor die Alte was zahlt musst du vor Gericht ziehen...

Viel Glück

Micha


----------



## waldy (16 August 2008)

Hallo,
na ja, da zwischen ich habe schon bei Freiwerkstat die Sache raperiert.

Die "Hammer " war, wann haben wir Zahnriemen geweselt haben, Spannrolle wolte nicht Richtig auf Schraube / Schplint drauf setzten,
Wann haben wir die Schraube rausgenommen, ich wolte erst nicht glauben.
Da waren Spuren, das jemand hat mit echte Hammer drauf geklopft.
Das nennt die Leute " Gute Gepflegte Zustand " .

Und jetzt ich suche die Fehlende teile noch z.b. von Verkleidungsinnenraum.

Ich ahbe letzte mal mit einem VK telefoniert, ich habe gefragt - haben SIe das und das .
Am ende unsere Gesprech , Verkäufer hat mich plotzlich gefragt: " sagen Sie bitte, warum haben sIe Auto in Ausgeschlagene Zustand gekauft? " 
Erlcih gesagt, ich wuste nicht, was muss ich Antworten.
Ich habe doch Gut gepflegte Auto gekauft, wie hatte mir die Verkäufer vor Kauf gesprochen.

gruß waldy


----------



## hhbjörn (16 August 2008)

waldy du solltest vorsichtig sein hier briefe rein zusetzten mit kompletter adresse von deiner verkäuferin....
gruß björn


----------



## himbeergeist (16 August 2008)

Rudi schrieb:


> Kann Dich natürlich auch verstehen. Für mich sind 2500 Euro auch viel Geld. Habe bei solchen Käufen auch schon Pech gehabt und mich geärgert.
> Besser hat es ein Millionär da schon. Der muß höchstens die Frauen abwehren.


 
abwehren? richtig terminieren ist doch besser.*ROFL*


----------



## Rudi (16 August 2008)

*richtig terminieren*



himbeergeist schrieb:


> abwehren? richtig terminieren ist doch besser.*ROFL*


 
Da hart Du natürlich recht !!!! Ist viel viel besser.


----------



## Question_mark (16 August 2008)

*ALDI Mentalität*

Hallo,



			
				waldy schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. wenn ich würde bei Markus Arbeiten anfangen, ich würde in erste halbe Stunde für meine Humor sofort entlassen gewesen



Mach mal halblang, waldy. Eine Kostprobe Deines Humors haben wir im Thread "Kaufvertrag" genossen. Zwölf Jahre (??) altes Auto für 2,5k Euronen, einige male besichtigt und Gelegenheit gehabt, das Fahrzeug auf Mängel zu prüfen. Und auch wenn Du alle Mängel bei der Besichtigung gefunden hättest, da die Kiste aber nur 2,5k gekostet hat, Du hättest sie trotz der Mängel gekauft. War ja schließlich billiger.



			
				waldy schrieb:
			
		

> Normaleweise solche Auto in bessere Zustand kosten ca. 3000-3500 Tausen eurichen.


Wenn Du jetzt noch zu den gezahlten 2,5k die von Dir veranschlagten ca. 600,- Euro zurechnest, bist Du doch im unteren Ende des Bereiches. Passt doch, oder ???
Alternativ hättest Du auch bei einem Peugeot Vertragshändler ein gleichartiges Fahrzeug für 3,5k Euronen kaufen können, dann eben mit Garantie b.z.w. Gewährleistung für ein Jahr. 
Sparen kann manchmal ganz schön teuer sein 
Und Du kannst sicher sein, von der Verkäuferin wirst Du (zu Recht), keinen müden Cent bekommen.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## waldy (16 August 2008)

Hallo,


> Und Du kannst sicher sein, von der Verkäuferin wirst Du (zu Recht), keinen müden Cent bekommen.


 - na , da bin ich schon ganz Sicher, mehr geht nicht 

Ja, ich habe bei diese mal schon was gelernt, nur einzige Vorteile habe ich auch jetzt - im auto steht viele Neue Autoteile  Muss ich wahrscheinlich weniger Sorgen machen 
Halbe Auto muss ich wahrscheinlich noch später überholen .
ha-ha-ha .

gruß waldy


----------



## Question_mark (18 August 2008)

*Dat darf nit wor sin ..*

Hallo,



			
				waldy schrieb:
			
		

> - na , da bin ich schon ganz Sicher, mehr geht nicht



Dann muss ich doch mal nachfragen, warum Du diesen Fred eigentlich aufgemacht hast ??? Du hast also doch einen tollen Deal gemacht, oder ???

Wo gibt es denn hier einen Kotz-Smilie ???

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## waldy (19 August 2008)

> Dann muss ich doch mal nachfragen, warum Du diesen Fred eigentlich aufgemacht hast ??? Du hast also doch einen tollen Deal gemacht, oder ???


 - na ja, ich dachte erst vielleicht gibt s eine Möglichkeit, ein bischen geld zurück bekommen, nur nach dem, wie habe ich diese Brief von Verkäufer bekommen, ich denke ich bekome keine cent zurück .

Na ja, das war nur die Frage in unsere Gute forum.

gruß waldy


----------



## vollmi (19 August 2008)

Früher mit den Pferden war das noch einfacher. Da hat man sich das Tier angeschaut, die Hand drauf gegeben und das wars dann. Keine Nachverhandlungen oder *mimimi* weils jetzt doch n Wallach ist statt des Zuchthengstes.


----------



## nade (19 August 2008)

Dazu passen berühmte Werbeslogans.... Geiz ist Geil, 20% auf Alles, Da Privatverkauf kein Gewähr.........
Bei letzterem erst Heute gehört, der Laden bezeichnet Rotband und Flexkleber für Außenisolierung trotz.. 25% Auf Baumaterialien (ohne genannte Ausnahmen) wenns drauf ankommt nichtmehr als Baumaterialien. Also so ist es auch mit dem "Schrotthaufen" Als Auto verkaufen, und wenn man das "Auto" bezahlt hat, ist es nichtmwehr wahr und nur noch als Schrotthaufen abgegeben. Also quasi Lehrgeld bezahlt


----------



## vierlagig (19 August 2008)

nade schrieb:


> 20% auf Alles



...außer tiernahrung ...

chuck norris bekommt in diesem heimwerkerladen übrigens auch 20% auf alles UND auf tiernahrung ...

...übrigens dürften die mittlerweile auch tiernahrung rabbatieren, aber machen es nicht, weil sie den slogan so geil finden


----------

